# Yokes on stall doors?



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking at stall options, and like the appearance of the "curvilinear" "yokes" on the door. Will horses "crib" on a round tube? Or will a horse that cribs, crib on anything? (I'm not a horse guy, but I'm the "projecct manager")

Last night I observed a horse cribbing on the "rectangular" galvanized wood protector on the stall door. It was an amazing thing to witness! The horse grabbed the thing with his teeth and rocked back and forth with the full weight of his body. I could see that his teeth were being worn!

I was wondering if something round like on the "yoke" would deter "cribbing"?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If a horse wants to crib he's figure a way to do it. A friends would turn his jaw almost upside down to crib the bottom board of the fence.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Most horses will crib on anything...


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You can think if cribber just like a drug addict. Where there is a will there is a way! I've seen horses crib on metal pipe corrals, on the vertical edges of sheds, and on 1/4 inch anti cast wood strips until they literally have no front teeth. You need to find out how bad the horse cribs. Some won't crib with a simple loosly adjusted cribbing strap but I've seen horses still crib in a stripped, hot saused, 12x12 stall with a properly adjusted cribbing collar. I think it is really going to depend on what kind of horse you have.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

pretty much anything, mine crib on trees, metal, plastic andything he can get. in a day my friends horse riped off the metal peice that was on the bottom/on the wood of the frame. bent it up pretty good and riped plastic buckets from the wall.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Unless you already own a horse that cribs.... I wouldn't consider buying one that does. It's not something the average horse does and it's incredibly destructive.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Unless you already own a horse that cribs.... I wouldn't consider buying one that does. It's not something the average horse does and it's incredibly destructive.


... and they WILL teach it to other horses! I think that is the worst part.


----------

